# redrilling bbs rs rims(from 5x112 to 4x100)



## ratdub (Jan 17, 2005)

i was thinking, you guys think i can redrill my bbs rims from 5x112 to 4x100 lug pattern?
here it is:








thanks in advance http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## markj2k4 (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: redrilling bbs rs rims(from 5x112 to 4x100) (ratdub)*

are those mbz rs's, from the look of the center bore, i honestly dont know if you can fit 4x100 on there, i do however think you can go 5x100, ive measured out mbz rs's for 5x100 and it looked as if it would fit.


----------



## ratdub (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: redrilling bbs rs rims(from 5x112 to 4x100) (markj2k4)*

if i drill them for 5x100...can i find adapters from 5x100 to4x100?


----------



## markj2k4 (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: redrilling bbs rs rims(from 5x112 to 4x100) (ratdub)*

drilling then throwing an adapter might work but you will be throwing $ out the window. also take a look at your offset, if you throw adapters under those rims your et will be about 13mm. either it wont work the way you want it to or you will be running crazy poke. 


_Modified by markj2k4 at 12:03 AM 5-16-2006_


----------



## ratdub (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: redrilling bbs rs rims(from 5x112 to 4x100) (markj2k4)*

poke is good


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: redrilling bbs rs rims(from 5x112 to 4x100) (ratdub)*

u can just get adapters for those wheels to fit 4x100 i know they make them, and if they dont, there is a company i saw online that can make you any kind of adapter u want!
search the tex i saw the post no more than 3 weeks ago


----------



## markj2k4 (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: redrilling bbs rs rims(from 5x112 to 4x100) (Maverik869)*

but IIRC you cannot find adaptors from 5x112 to 4x100 because there would be conflicting bolt holes.


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: redrilling bbs rs rims(from 5x112 to 4x100) (Maverik869)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maverik869* »_there is a company i saw online that can make you any kind of adapter u want!

http://www.wheeladapter.com/wh...s.asp
i think thats the company that can do custom stuff for u
cant hurt to find out!


----------



## v_dubguy2004 (Mar 19, 2003)

*Re: redrilling bbs rs rims(from 5x112 to 4x100) (Maverik869)*

you can get the old holes filled and then drill em to 4x100 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ratdub (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: redrilling bbs rs rims(from 5x112 to 4x100) (v_dubguy2004)*

how much you think that would run me at a typical wheel shop?


----------

